

VC's apathy towards founders without elite college education kills a startup. - swvist2
http://www.lionsher.com/

======
benologist
It sounds more like they killed your motivation to continue - you had a
product and top tier customers, they didn't take that away from you.

------
swvist2
This could very well be a one off incident but is very discouraging for people
who actually try to start something here in India.

------
coderhs
Really, its like blaming someone else for your mistakes. Uncool

------
twanlass
Have you considered a sale of the business?

